# How are the older ones doing?



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I just spent some time in the Florida sun jetting a sewer and about fainted...I was thinking at the time how embarrassing..but steadied myself and rested a bit. 
I'll be 57 in October and was wondering if everyone is in shape so that I can really feel bad...
Looks like I'll be in the field for another year or two....depending on the economy and growth by osmosis.
Jetting isnt even rodding..I had put the rod away ...it was out 120 ft.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

57 ?????


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

@ 53, I am doing ok.


http://


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah...now I dont what you mean and I'm already feeling wimpy......somehow I dont think thats you.....the hairline gave it away.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Really it is, you should see his "hairline".................


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

OK...I do officially think I shouldnt have started this thread :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

You have 4 yrs. on me, But I am still able to work the young ones in the ground.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I really dont like exercise that much..obviously. Oh well, my wife should be home soon and I'll get all the sympathy I can handle ....she'll probably suggest I take her out and that will get the blood flowing....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> Really it is, you should see his "hairline".................


I might own a toupe, you don't know.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I might own a toupe, you don't know.


 Too late ...I already made reference on another thread:laughing:.....


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I will be 54 next month. I am a lucky guy I give the younger ones the physical labor jobs.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I might own a toupe, you don't know.


True, your right, I've never seen it............:whistling2:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

stillaround said:


> I really dont like exercise that much..obviously. Oh well, my wife should be home soon and I'll get all the sympathy I can handle ....she'll probably suggest I take her out and that will get the blood flowing....


I'm fine still plumbing every day M-F Just put a roof, [SMS] on the car port at home. Coming up on 73 in October ... not even thinking of packin it in. Well maybe a little bit. Sure is nice in these times to have S.S. 

When I do quit it will take me a couple of years to get rid of all the stuff. I think with the copper & brass prices I'll scrap a lot.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Stay on topic Choctaw


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Thats what I think..use my brain more.....


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Stay on topic Choctaw


Moderating can definitely work to your advantage.:laughing:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I might own a toupe, you don't know.


Well I took my shirt off and looked in the mirror and with the right camera angle I look just as good as that guy....:yes::no::yes:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I'm fine still plumbing every day M-F Just put a roof, [SMS] on the car port at home. Coming up on 73 in October ... not even thinking of packin it in. Well maybe a little bit. Sure is nice in these times to have S.S.
> 
> When I do quit it will take me a couple of years to get rid of all the stuff. I think with the copper & brass prices I'll scrap a lot.


 You might be an exception....especially if your not thinkin of packin it in ....although retirement can be treacherous...I hear.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

That is a picture of Charles Atlas


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I could retire in 14. I have no idea what I would do. 

Probably just keep chugging along.

I'm definitely no longer bullet-proof. 

pex expander = useless hands.....


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm only 37 and sometimes when I get up real fast I come close to fainting.

My blood pressure is a little on the lower side, not sure if it's related.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Choctaw said:


> Really it is, you should see his "hairline".................





slickrick said:


> I might own a toupe, you don't know.


Ummmm Rick he was actually saying to turn around and get us a picture of your "Back Hair" line....:laughing:

I'm gonna say that at age 54 when I carry a one piece water closet up to the third floor I pause on the stair landing for a minute before I go into the customers apartment...

I don't want them thinkin I'm Dying....

I didn't do that a few years ago...:whistling2:

Now you want the truth?

I'm all out of shape and I go to the beach letting the young guys do the work...:laughing:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

stillaround said:


> Well I took my shirt off and looked in the mirror and with the right camera angle I look just as good as that guy....:yes::no::yes:


I set up those circus mirrors. Had to get rid of the one that made me look like a 450 pound midget.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> I'm only 37 and sometimes when I get up real fast I come close to fainting.
> 
> My blood pressure is a little on the lower side, not sure if it's related.


Get that checked dude!

It ain't good....:whistling2:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I turned 60 last jan and still haul my big gorlitz around a few times a week and carry my M666 mytana upon a roof or two to clean a sink out thru stack " Im not as good as I once was but Im as good once as I ever was":thumbup:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Sing it...Toby. :thumbsup:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm 49 and could retire today..............if it wasn't for the money issue:laughing:
I definitely slowed down through the 40's. I usually feel fine during the hussle & bussle of the day, but nights & mornings is tough on the body parts, cuz of arthur. Knees & back hurt the most. Just my .02


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm only 37. My aches and and pains are manageable, thus far. My question for the senior members is, are your balls weird looking?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I'm only 37. My aches and and pains are manageable, thus far. My question for the senior members is, are your balls weird looking?


I don't know, I can't see 'um.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I'm only 37. My aches and and pains are manageable, thus far. My question for the senior members is, are your balls weird looking?


What kinda question is that? :laughing: Why are yours starting to look wierd? :blink: Here's mine what do you think? :whistling2:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Piperat said:


> What kinda question is that? :laughing: Why are yours starting to look wierd? :blink: Here's mine what do you think? :whistling2:


 Really? A St. Louis boy, I would havefigured they would have been brass.:thumbsup:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I just took a shower and didnt notice anything weird.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

stillaround said:


> I just took a shower and didnt notice anything weird.


Yea me too, they still seem to be about grapefruit sized all 3 of them...:laughing:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Really? A St. Louis boy, I would havefigured they would have been brass.:thumbsup:


DOOOH! That woulda been so much better. Another missed opportunity. Good one .


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I'm only 37. My aches and and pains are manageable, thus far. My question for the senior members is, are your balls weird looking?


Hang on, let me go look in the wife's purse.............


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd like to say, that's where I keep mine. But that's where she lets me keep them.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I went to work for another company, this is 5th week. One rough in guy is like upper upper 50's, his helper maybe 26. My helper is 28, I will be 53 in November. These guys have never seen anyone my age work circles around them ( ask Rockstar ). As a matter of fact, we have no work for the rest of the week and they seem to "eyeball" me like I am at fault. Oh well. My boss is getting his moneys worth out of me and then some. I will be doing this s**t up until the cigarettes finally kill me. Until then, give me another rough in. :wheelchair:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Choctaw said:


> Hang on, let me go look in the wife's purse.............


 
No, No, just check out the spare set. :thumbsup:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Yea me too, they still seem to be about grapefruit sized all 3 of them...:laughing:


 
A young lad was born with 3 testicles ... Went all through grade and high school the brunt of his misfortune. Finally he attained the age of 21 [drinking age]. Out to a bar he goes, says to the bartender "I'll bet you a shot and a beer that between us we have 5 balls". Bartender replied
you better have 4 of them buddy.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Don't do any snaking, but my 47 year old back is sure happy to have the "minions" around for the 6" sched 40 steel. Can still manouver tanks and boilers around better than the young cats, but that's just a matter of brains, experience and leverage.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I am 43, don't smoke or drink or use any drugs. I do push-ups and lift weights (not intensly like in my younger days). My complaint is the knees. If I kneel on a hard tile floor without the knee pads, upon standing I wobble like an old man. I try to always use pads for my knees. I think my knees came with a 45 yr warranty, but I can't find the paperwork.....


----------

